# Mad River



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Plan on giving it a shot this weekend sometime

Just wondering what you guys will think it should look like after this rain, flow charts make it look like its on a major rise....

Thanks in advance


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

sunday maybe, will still have lots of color, saturday probably not..at all
I would suggest sink tips and streamers, bring some big ones, but I have found that with 5-6inches of vis they will still take a bugger well on a slow swing with a sink tip.
this depends on how the water raises and drops, if it gets to 3-5 hundred and is 150-250 sunday it should fish well, if it goes to a grand and is over 300 sunday stay home


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

So if its over 300 stay home

Thanks for the info!

Its much appreciated, I'll let my buddy in on the fly tips


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

oh, if you plan on throwing spinning tackle, go with big baits, be them live or plastic. I like swimbaits, as cranks dont have the same depth control, are more expensive, and come with treble hooks, spinners will take fish, but tend to get more small fish.
however here is my plea, if you go with livebait, please use a circle hook, otherwise you may kill a wonderfull creature, and even with artificials stay with single hooks please. yes those fish are stocked but there are not that many big ones, and if you let them go succesfully there will be more big fish for all to enjoy.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for the great info riverking.

All of my fish will surely be released.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

I'm going probably tomoro, anyone seen the river?


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

6in of vis in the lower trout portions yesterday, today should be ood if you want to throw big stuff. but the water will still be muddy


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Ended up just driving by, lil too muddy for me!

Thanks for the info RK


----------

